# Konsolenprogramm im Hintergrund starten



## dila71 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine exe, welche ich i der cmd aufrufen muss.
Nun möchte ich gern die cmd schließen, dann ist abauch das Programm weg.
Wenn ich mich abmelde soll es auch weiter laufen.

unter Linux wäre das:
nohup command &

Ich brauche es aber unter Windows.
Geht das und wenn ja wie?


Danke für die Hilfe

Dirk


----------



## Nico Graichen (3. Juni 2008)

Hi

Es gibt im Internet viele Anleitungen normale Anwendungen als Dienst laufen zu lassen. Einfach mal bei Google danach suchen. Vielleicht ist das was für dich.


----------



## dila71 (3. Juni 2008)

Als Dienst laufen lassen... ja habe ich gefunden.
Die Frage ist eben, muss ich das als Dienst laufen lassen oder geht es eben auch einfach durch Argument wie das "&" bei der bash.


Trotzdem Danke
Dirk


----------

